
A Hierarchy First Approach to Note Taking - kevinslin
https://www.kevinslin.com/notes/3dd58f62-fee5-4f93-b9f1-b0f0f59a9b64.html
======
kevinslin
Author here. This article describes my note taking methodology and how I've
used it to amass a corpus of +10K notes. AMA :)

~~~
aeternum
What do you do when topics are related but not via the hierarchy you've
established? Doesn't this ultimately become a knowledge graph rather than a
tree?

